# My First Lathe



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

I built my first lathe at about the age of about 14. I hammered a piece of copper tubing over the end of an old motor's shaft. I used hacksaw and file to shape teeth for a spur chuck. I made the tailstock center from a large spike driven through a 2x4 and clamped to the plank that the motor was screwed on to. Tools were made from old files, you get the idea. No photos.

With this I was able to replicate the spindle / spokes of my mom's old spinning wheel, which I had wrecked as a younger child.

I built several larger and very productive lathes over the years, No photos here either. I had been making small turned boxed, bowls etc. on a $50 lathe salvaged from the rust bin. I began to loose interest and decided I wanted to do something more significant. I built a large face plate only, bowl turning lathe and made a few plates and bowls including a 22 inch tray in which I tried to incorporate bits of all the species of woods I had laying around.

Take a look. Is there a limit to the length of my posts?

Art S


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Beautiful turnings Art. I'm trying to get into lathe work and am setup to use my Shopsmith, at least to get started anyway......


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

schmitt32linedrill said:


> I built my first lathe at about the age of about 14. I hammered a piece of copper tubing over the end of an old motor's shaft. I used hacksaw and file to shape teeth for a spur chuck. I made the tailstock center from a large spike driven through a 2x4 and clamped to the plank that the motor was screwed on to. Tools were made from old files, you get the idea. No photos.
> 
> With this I was able to replicate the spindle / spokes of my mom's old spinning wheel, which I had wrecked as a younger child.
> 
> ...


A limit to the length of posts ? I'm not sure but I would make them twice as long as the length from the middle to either end.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a little box I made for my grand daughter. It's amazing how much color you can get with just varnish on Wisconsin Red Cedar.

Turned on my old lathe which purportedly came a workshop owned by Henry Ford in Michigan. I took it apart, every nut, bolt and screw. I cleaned it , painted it, replaced the wood components, lubed it and went to work. I'll see if can show a photo next time.

Art S


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Art.
I am not sure if there is a limit for the posts but I´d like an endless picture collection about your turning projects.
Thanks for posting those.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work Art . Never got into lathes , but probably should have . Just finding room now


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks I'm glad you liked it. As you might have guessed, all the work is in the glue up. I unfortunately have a ton of videos showing the complete process, but not much I can show here.

Here is an older cherry bowl that the bottom fell out of while it was still on the lathe. I cut out the bottom with a slight taper to the sides of the cut, then made a walnut plug with matching taper to the outside edges. I was able to just push the glued up plug in, let it dry, and then continue turning.


----------

